# Timing belt anything else?



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

Well my car is making a noise intermittently which sounds like whale, its a low pitch vibration that rears it ugly head when I take off out of an intersection and continues until it feels like stopping usually not past 3k RPMs. I'm getting quite worried it's the tensioner for the timing belt since my car is at 67k, man I can't believe it's that far already.
Anyways I'm going to call Matrix Integrated, tomorrow, but I dont' think they can do much since it's so intermittent. If I go ahead and do the timing belt I'm going to do it myself with the ECS kit and renting the cam tool from Purem Motorsports. Only other thought is my tranny has a slow leak but I don't feel vibration in the shifter when it happens, so I don't think it's related to that.
So my question to you all would be, is there anything else I should do while I'm in there with the front half of the car off?








I'm really tempted to do the ECS lightweight pulley kit has anyone tried it before, what are your thoughts? It sounds like it'll still have that stock feel because it's not an under drive pulley kit which I wouldn't be so inclined to do.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

If its a sort of whine, it sounds like it could possibly be be one of the turbo


_Modified by judgegavel at 8:45 AM 4/5/2008_


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

It's more of a low pitch moan. I work for a dealership and one of the service advisers use to work for and Audi dealership. After consulting him it didn't sound like a turbo problem, he said that would be under acceleration and worse at higher RPMs, with a higher pitched whine. This is no higher then 3k RPMs and almost low enough to be a vibration more then anything else. He's going to ride in the car with me if I can get it to reproduce the sound more often. So I'm going to hold off at the moment but try and keep the money for the job a side just in case...
Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ninja)*

i wish i could help but i don't know WHAT that is
keep us posted when it gets solved though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Will do, typical now that I asked someone about it I haven't heard it since then. I'm sure it'll be back eventually I just haven't figured out what makes it act up.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

have you tried scanning it with a VAG-COM? sometimes it will have codes in there that don't trip the CEL. maybe that might give you a clue as to what is the problem?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

APR Snub mount
Timing Belt
Waterpump
Tensioner
Roller
Hydraulic Damper
I bought everything and rented my tools from http://www.blauparts.com/....awesome place to do business with
here it is for the 2.7
http://www.blauparts.com/prodd...%2D1A


----------

